

A look at Yahoo Buzz after 2 weeks - dkasper
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/03/16/yahoo-buzz-yahoo-reveals-stats-from-the-first-two-weeks/

======
JulianMontez
While Yahoo Buzz did steal Digg's concept of social news, I'd say it's a valid
competitor just because of the fact that it's hacked by Yahoo.

With that said, I'm frightened by the implications of some newbie blogger
sites being hit with the traffic that flocks to Yahoo. Servers will melt
around the world. ;-)

------
sant0sk1
The prospect of giving small, interesting sites the opportunity to hit Yahoo's
homepage is very, very cool.

------
redorb
Yahoo adds Buzz! - (the possibility to get on Y!'s homepage)

\- Digg.com's value plunges 30-40%

\- The idea wins when backed with a great re-ward, I look to MSN and CNN etc
to do similar things.

------
tim2
Proving that your publicity is more important than your product, most of the
time.

